# Psycho cat!



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I took in my neighbors dog while she is out of town. The dog is there 5 mins and my barn cat just attacks him! The dog is screaming the cat is attacking so I jump in to stop it! These wounds are from the cat! Now I am urgent care for a tetnus booster.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sheesh....Sorry that happened!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Ouchies! 
I have to say though, my old cat Psycho White. She was freaking crazy! She'd make creepy sounds that would just about make you jump out of your skin, she could turn her head ALL the way around, and she constantly scratched her neck and that there was always a sore spot. Could ever pet her unless you wanted to be missing a face. 
Perfect Halloween cat though. 
I know why she was that way, but it's one of those, "only happens to my Murphy self" kind of things, and I wouldn't want to freak anyone out.


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

A con to owning cats....... sorry about the scratches on both you and the dog, hope you guys get better soon.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Try owning 7 12 pound rabbits.  lol, sorry you got scratched. Know how that is, with 8 cats myself! I have 4 in the house but luckily three out of those four like to be picked up.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Might I suggest, welding gloves and a camcorder and try it again. Then you can post the video!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

LOVE that idea!^^


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

tdg-farms said:


> might i suggest, welding gloves and a camcorder and try it again. Then you can post the video!


lol!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Lovely. I'm guessing to keep the dog out of the barn. I guess you have a guard cat! Does her job well!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I too have cats that will straight up attack dogs. My old barn cat (may she RIP) was the most aggressive of all. Some cats are pretty dang badass!


----------

